# Does your dogs like to play with you or with ball prefer ??!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have two Goldens. One is never without a ball and asking to be played with. The other loves to play with a ball for short spirts and get into trouble the rest of the time...They both love their tunnel!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie is also never without a ball or toy but would rather be with me....Maggie and Abbie love playing together and when there done then they looks for mom


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska plays with me cos I send the ball and she,also, plays with Titus.Titus does not play with the ball and will only retrieve,in the water.He,mostly,plays with Priska and loves to tug with her or me.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley likes to play with her ball and she has many, but if she had to choose the ball or go and play with me, she would choose me. Its funny but she loves to rough house it a lot rather than play with her ball. LOL!!! Strange but true.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

comet loves to play fetch! and with toby!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had to answer ball and me. She could careless about playing with the ball unless my arm is attached throwing it. she will walk around with it in her mouth but will not play with it unless I am with her.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz will run around by himself with a ball, but ge prefers to have me throwing it for him!

-Stephanie


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa loves to PLAY.... with anything, anyone, anytime!!! Except when she is asleep or eating!!!  With a ball, with her thread bone, frisbee, Dad, Mom... Uncle Sam (my parents GR) or just a simple stick to chew on!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady prefers to play with me, my husband or any other family member before any toy or water. After that, his preference is probably other dogs and cats, and then water.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I voted for everything. Samson LOVES his tennis balls, but loves them more when someone is throwing them for him. But both will play with anyone and everything...


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey prefers me, or any person who will pat and play with him. He will sit and chew a toy sometimes, or chase his kong around if it has food in it. He likes to play fetch with a toy or ball, but once he brings it back a few times he climbs onto your lap and sits with the toy (or at least tries to, hes getting too big!).


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm torn between the ball or me. Bella likes to chew on a tennis ball while she is wrestling us to the ground LOL


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z is not much of a retriever, she will retrieve only when she knows she is getting a treat when she comes back with the item. She is not into balls at all, or any rubber toys (example those squeaky toys). In the beginning we got her a variety of toys such as squeaker toy, rubber ball, tennis ball, rubber/plastic bone, stuffed toys; and we notice that her favorite is stuffed toys. She would only chew "plastic" bones (Galileo/Nylabones), not rubber ones. And if she has to choose between yummy treats, stuffed toys, mommy and other doggie friends, she will definitely go for doggie friends. *Sad*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This is a hard one to answer for me cause my dogs play ball, in the water, with each other, with us, with rocks, etc...so I don't know what to answer...???:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> This is a hard one to answer for me cause my dogs play ball, in the water, with each other, with us, with rocks, etc...so I don't know what to answer...???:doh:


You can pick more than one on this poll.....


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I had to put down me, the ball and water...they would prefer for me to throw the ball into the water.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

ATTENTION :
In this poll you can VOTE MORE THAN 1....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm Oakly's number one play mate. Though he will often bring a plush toy into the playtime.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson just turned 5 months and up until about a week or so ago, he didn't show much retriever in his personality. He had very little interest in any thing I threw....and I've bought all sorts of things to try and get him intersested.

Then last week, it is as though he turned a corner. Now he is very interested in playing fetch several times a day. But...he does lose interest way before my labs ever did. He sometimes just walks to get the ball. And slowly walks back to bring it to me.

He would much rather play with a person!


----------

